# Latest on Set top boxes



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

The government is finally showing signs of life to get those set top boxes into the hands of the over the air viewing public. They better 'Get on the stick' with this project if Feb 09 is for real.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6411663.html

I guess they still don't know who is going to be eligible to receive one. I don't need one so someone else can have mine. When will we see them on eBay?

--- CHAS


----------

